
Thoughts of an Engineer: Microsoft Development Center Copenhagen as a Workplace - ajallow
https://medium.com/@alvin.stanescu/thoughts-of-an-engineer-microsoft-development-center-copenhagen-as-a-workplace-6abf02b07f94#.k6ppp2koq
======
ajallow
I have had an experience interviewing at MDCC for an engineering position, but
I didn't get an offer. I will definitely do it another time.

